# Plicectomy



## joanne71178 (Jun 4, 2013)

I have yet to code one of these and have very little info about this procedure.   

Diagnosis: 
1. Right Knee Anterior synovial impingement syndrome(Hoffa's Syndrome). 729.31
2. Right Knee Plica Syndrome 727.83

 OPERATION:  " At this point I turn my attention to the therapeutic portion of the operation.  I first turn my attention to the medial compartment where I perform a major synovectomy to it's anterior aspect into the region of the intercondylar notch.  I also do remove the ligamentum teres in this area.  

Following major synovectomy, I bring the leg into near full extension and evaluate carefully the plica.  I do feel this is pathological and given the location of the patient's pain, I opt to perform a plicectomy.  This is also performed using an oscillating mechanical shaver and in addition using the SERFAS electrocautery device.  

Following plicectomy all visible bleeders are cauterized........"

Would this be 29877?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## nyyankees (Jun 5, 2013)

joanne71178 said:


> I have yet to code one of these and have very little info about this procedure.
> 
> Diagnosis:
> 1. Right Knee Anterior synovial impingement syndrome(Hoffa's Syndrome). 729.31
> ...



Plica excision is 29875 (limited synovectomy). Major synovectomy (29876) is a synovectomy performed in 2 or more knee compartments. If plica excision was outside medial compartment I would bill 29876


----------

